# Solved: Repair/replace corrupt files Windows 8.1



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8124 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, -2016 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 929607 MB, Free - 821967 MB; D: Total - 23466 MB, Free - 2347 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1965
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled

(Note* - the above text opens when I try to download the recommended utility. It doesn't download and per the instructions I pasted it to my question.)

 

Can someone help me remove corrupt files, copy known good files to replace them, save good files then access them for reloading? 
 

I was hacked a few weeks ago and the only problem I'm having that I can detect is the inability to use the built in video camera.
 

I'd really appreciate it if someone could get me pointed in the right direction.
Sincerely, T.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> (Note* - the above text opens when I try to download the recommended utility. It doesn't download and per the instructions I pasted it to my question.)


I don't know of any way to run that utility and get the output unless you successfully downloaded it.


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Terry. I'm wondering, by looking at the name of the utility, if there's some other way to access my system information.


Maybe I can't download the utility because of the corrupt files? I've run other utilities without problems, and this is the first time I haven't been able to download something. Could it be the format the utility is in?


Do you know if there's another path available to access the utility. Maybe a hyperlink?


I really appreciate your quick reply and look forward to working with you on my problem.
Thanks, Terry


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is that not the information for the PC in question? If it is from another computer then copy the utility from that PC using removable media.

For your problem with corrupt (system?) files probably all a helper will need to know about your system is the OS-which you have said is 8.1--and whether it is 32- or 64-bit.

Please give any details you can about the video camera issue. Does it appear as OK in Device Manager? What exactly happens when you try to use it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re the utility if you click save and you are using IE it saves to the downloads folder
If you click run it appears as you say with the info.

2. Re the SFC log the only cannot repair is as I am sure you know the

Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-05-29 10:22:57, Info CSI 000005a2 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-05-29 10:22:57, Info CSI 000005a3 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:166{83}]"Package_2709_for_KB3000850~
31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.8.3000850-6825_neutral_GDR"

that error on the system file check was a known problem of the listed update

This component was referenced by [l:166{83}]"Package_2709_for_KB3000850

Open a cmd prompt with admin rights and paste this please

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Terry, I downloaded another system info utility and ran it. The report I find contains info about the system that I could have obtained myself within my computer. I think...


See attachment please. Is this what we are looking for?


My system came with YouCam/Cyberlink to run the camera and it worked fine when I first got the computer.
After I'd been hacked it opens as though it's not the software, (because it opens fine) and running it in compatibility mode is no help.


When it opens I see my google profile picture while it runs, and I can use it with google chat, and I see my grandson no problem, but that's all I can do with it. Can't take pictures (it does create a "camera role" folder fine in my pictures but it's empty.


I get the prompt, "Can't capture photo, Can't capture video" when I try to use those features.


Please let me know what you think,
Thanks, T


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

your attached file is Chinese or some similar language
please see my post 5


IS THE system INFO - on your opening post your computer


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

I just opened the attached text/report and see that it may as well be Greek to me...


Figure though the download source said it was "free" I suspect this is there way of persuading people to purchase the "Upgrade" "Pro" download.


I'll try to reformat the file & will send if I have luck. If not I can copy & paste my system info into a Notepad doc.


I'll have to read your reply tomorrow. Gotta head to work.


Thanks, T


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> your attached file is Chinese or some similar language
> please see my post 5
> 
> IS THE system INFO - on your opening post your computer


Hi Macboatmaster - no that info was text that opened when I tried to run the system info utility download.

I ran the elevated command prompt per your instructions and it just finished running. The result was a success

Going to restart computer and see if it helped.
More to say after that - and thanks sooo much for your help. Will let you know ASAP, T


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

The YouCam captures audio & sends it to the video file but it doesn't record any video...


Do you think I should run the sfc scan again?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think we may have some confusion here
My colleague TerryNet asked



> Is that not the information for the PC in question?


and then I asked 


> IS THE system INFO - on your opening post your computer


You have not actually answered this question, as I said it does not run anything except to produce a small window with the information in a white box

Now that the Deployment Imaging Servicing command has produced a result that corruption has been repaired
GO back to a cmd prompt with admin right and run another system file check
sfc /scannow

and then report that result please

Re the YouCam please have a look at this and check as indicated in Device Manager and also the section on drivers
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c01414839

When you post back with the results of the system file check
Verification as to if the system info is for your computer
The results of your checks on the aspects in the link 
If all is not then correct we can continue with some tests and checks


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> I think we may have some confusion here
> My colleague TerryNet asked
> 
> and then I asked
> ...


I've detailed answers to every question you've asked and I've lost the reply twice before I could post it.
I think I'm having trouble staying logged in -

I followed all the steps at the support website you sent me the link to and reinstalled the program & driver.
And I've made sure they're updated
No change with one exception, the indicator light on the webcam stays on instead of flashing all the time.

I've run the second sfc scan and the result was, "no integrity violations found".

I believe, YES - the system information pasted on my initial request for help IS for my computer.

I recently purchased a plug & play webcam to replace my built in one, but it had the same problem so I uninstalled all of it's components and changed my default webcam back to the built in.

I have access to an identical laptop that's running the same webcam and software. Would it be helpful in restoring mine?

If I've missed answering any questions or more info is needed please let me know.

(And please GOD, let this post!)
Thanks guys,
Terry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

please do not quote back to me what I have posted to you
press reply not quote, there is no advantage in posting back what has just been sent to you

What please do YOU mean by this


> I was hacked a few weeks ago


I am not questioning what you say - please just tell me what you see has hacked


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Macboatmaster, please forgive my faux pas. I used the quote when I was having trouble responding yesterday. It gave me some assurance I was responding to the right reply.


As for the "hacked" remark - to make a long story short, I made the mistake of downloading a program from a third party. I was in a hurry and didn't realize what I'd done until it was too late.


It was a difficult virus to deal with and I chose to restore to an earlier point as one of the ways to deal with it. I also employed various malware/anti-virus software.


Please let me know if you think I can still correct my webcam problem, or have hit a wall.


Thanks again for helping me get this far. 
Terry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I know you say you have checked out that link I sent but please confirm that the situation here
*Configure YouCam and select the proper webcam driver*


In YouCam, click the Configure icon.
*Figure : YouCam configure icon* 








Click the Capture Device drop-down list, and select USB Video Device from the list.
*Figure : YouCam Settings * 








does in fact list the usb capture device as shown on the last image
if it does not go device manager and check that on imaging devices you have

*Figure : Device Manager* 









HP Webcam listed


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

The capture device showing in YouCam settings is HP Truevision HD.


It's also the one showing in Device Manager when Imaging Devices is expanded.


CyberLink Webcam Virtual Driver is shown if I expand Sound, video and game controllers in Device Manager.


I've searched the problem on the MS Website and find this is a problem people encounter after a certain update. It seems related to the wrong driver being installed. 


Haven't found that the problem was resolved by anyone who followed supports advice. I've uninstalled and reinstalled CyberLink YouCam at least 5 times (thru MS website) 


Should I go thru my updates and try to rollback to a previous point? Or restore the system to an earlier point?




When I right click HP Truevision HD in Device Manager/Imaging Devices and click update driver it checks for updates, says it's the most updated version and shows USB Video Device.


Thanks,
Terry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What please is the model details of you computer 
eg


HP Pavilion g4-2219tu Notebook PC


as an example


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

HP Envy TS 17 Notebook PC


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

there are 40 different models
example
if I have the right series of Envy
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Nav?...&h_page=hpcom&lang=en&cc=uk&h_product=5447801

so which please is yours


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll pop open the back & get back with you.

Below is a note I made while researching information -


*When searching for help/answers use Model # m7-J120 dx*


Macboatmaster, I was in Device Manager earlier, looking at CyberLink Driver information. I'm not sure how it happened, but a "snap in" load screen came up while looking at driver events? and now my Capture Video app/program is working....


I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the app and saw the camera viewing me. Made a short vid., accessed it and played it. 


CyberLink WebCam has changed from the screen showing the app graphics to a view frame that has no image now. It's empty - I see my desktop where my image should be.


I'll get back with you shortly. Thanks again, T


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If its working I do not need the details


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

The app that's working is "Video Capture". CyberLink Webcam doesn't work yet...


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Macboatmaster - Video capture worked that one time and doesn't work now. 
As I said in the previous reply CyberLink doesn't work. 
If you've decided the problem can't be resolved please let me know.


I appreciate that you tried,
Terry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have not given up
I somehow missed your post of 9 July
My apologies

Download this it is driver only and install
http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp70501-71000/sp70822.exe


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Mbm, No change after download... 

Want to ask - the time difference between Wales and PST is 8 hours isn't it?

Won't have time to check responses till I get home from work. Leaving soon.
Thanks, Terry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

6 hrs difference.
1405 now in Pacific Standard Time
2205 UK time

Using this info
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c01414839

can you explain a little more what you mean by


> I see my desktop where my image should be.


as it suggests to me, from how I read it, that the camera lens is pointing at the desktop, which if of course that was the case - the image capture would be the desktop

I am reasonably sure that is not what you mean


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

The situation, (clear viewing area) hasn't happened often. When it is clear whatever is behind it shows.

Most of the time I see the Cyberlink YouCam text in the screen where my image should be.

On occasion it will show Cyberlink YouCam text reversed... would that be the mirrored image?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I am sorry but I do not know the answer
I suspect a camera fault of some kind

as what you are showing in that image you have attached is this from the link I sent you

"If the *YouCam* program opens, but displays the application's name rather than an image, there is an incompatible driver selected by default. Follow the steps below to resolve this webcam display problem."

2. Also from the link I sent you is this
*Update YouCam application*


Connect the computer to the Internet.
Open *YouCam*, and then click the Cyberlink YouCam registered name in the upper left corner
that is shown on your attached image.

3. At the end of that article on the link I sent you is a download for the YouCam which is different to the one from I sent before
See the link as quoted below

"If the *YouCam* application was removed from your system for some reason, or the operating system was changed, download and install the latest version of the YouCam software. Find your operating system from the options below for the appropriate download."

4. I suggest you uninstall all references to YouCam and anything related to the webcam if they are shown from Programs and Features in Control Panel
and then reboot and try again using the YouCam download from the link


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

I upgraded to Windows 10 and YouCam, Camera and Capture photo app.s are working now. Yee Ha!
I want to thank you for your time and effort trying to help me correct the problem.
Sincerely, Terry


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

Macboatmaster, l stumbled on an app. the other day that may have been useful when I was trying to explain my problem to you.

Have you used "Steps Recorder? It records pictures of steps you go thru when you have a problem that's difficult to explain.
It describes the steps in text as well and saves everything as a zip file.

Let me what you think...
Thanks, T


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Thanks for posting
2. Glad you solved it
3. No I had not heard of it 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows7/how-do-i-use-problem-steps-recorder

very useful - thanks
4. Sorry I could not find the solution for you


----------

